# Minimum Branch Diameter TIP



## brianks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Im sure this question has been coverd but I cant seem to find it. I believe the minimum diameter of branch/bole is 4" to use as a TIP. Can someone post a link where I can research this info. 

I am new to the forum but have been lurking for about a month. I just want to say thanks to everyone here for sharing their knowledge and expertise here. opcorn:


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Sep 20, 2009)

Generally they say wrist size, so bigger person gets bigger branch. Now of course, that is at the crotch off the main, and the farther from that you go, the more thickness you need, and should watch for codoms and rot etc.


----------



## Bearcreek (Sep 21, 2009)

Im not sure what the official rule of thumb is, but for me it depends on the species. I'll tie in to a 1 1/2" oak limb with confidence, especially if i'm on the opposite side of the tree. I would never do that with an aspen or tulip. You have to know the characteristics of the wood you're working with.


----------



## capetrees (Sep 21, 2009)

:agree2:

Why not tie in to the main trunk of the tree and not jut a branch?


----------



## arborist (Sep 21, 2009)

if you don't know the answer to this particular question,you haven't read and studied what is needed,and shouldn't even be thinking about climbing into a tree at this point.
no offense indented brianks2.
please get a hold of some reading material.on the job training as a groundie if possible.
if your going to climb anyway,at least be sure your around the main part of the trunk, using the branch just to hold the rope from sliding down,know what i mean?
please be careful,and get some training before going aloft.


----------



## treeseer (Sep 21, 2009)

arborist said:


> if your going to climb anyway,at least be sure your around the main part of the trunk, using the branch just to hold the rope from sliding down,know what i mean?
> please be careful,and get some training before going aloft.


I trained a guy to climb for a few days then got called across the yard while he was climbing a tuliptree. Bright and eager guy, ex-marine, lootenant i think. i come back across the yard and i see him about 25' up, tied into a thumb-sized lateral, not around the trunk. :jawdrop:

i talked him down calmly, making sure he skidded along the trunk and did not lean back any. A nervous few minutes for both of us. He switched careers soon after.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Sep 22, 2009)

treeseer said:


> I trained a guy to climb for a few days then got called across the yard while he was climbing a tuliptree. Bright and eager guy, ex-marine, lootenant i think. He switched careers soon after.



Into something safer, like fighting Taliban???


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Sep 22, 2009)

capetrees said:


> :agree2:
> 
> Why not tie in to the main trunk of the tree and not jut a branch?



Certainly safer, but can give too much friction on way up.


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 22, 2009)

brianks2 said:


> Im sure this question has been coverd but I cant seem to find it. I believe the minimum diameter of branch/bole is 4" to use as a TIP. Can someone post a link where I can research this info.
> 
> I am new to the forum but have been lurking for about a month. I just want to say thanks to everyone here for sharing their knowledge and expertise here. opcorn:



Welcome Brianks2. 

You will find this forum to be a tree work goldmine. Of course that nmeans you need to know HOW to mine if you wish to get the gold. Please add some details to your question such as what you will be doing in the tree, whether you are using SRT or DRT, will you be tied in to a branch or the main trunk and possibly the most important question, what type of tree are you planning to climb.

Once again, welcome.


----------



## brianks2 (Sep 22, 2009)

Arborist, no offense taken. I appreciate your's and everyone else's concern for other peoples safety. That is why I like this site so much.

When I learned to climb I was told nothing less than 4" to 5" on a lateral. i was just curious what the approximate minimum for safety is.

I have been climbing on a blakes for about a year now and I am comfortable with it. I am a recreational climber not an arborist just to be clear. I have four silver maples (Acer saccharinum) in my back yard, each about 50' to 60' tall which I climb on a DdRT Blakes. I am experimenting with SRT on a VT on the ground right now to see how I like it. 

Thanks again for everyone's replies.


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 22, 2009)

brianks2 said:


> arborist, no offense taken. I appreciate your's and everyone else's concern for other peoples safety. That is why i like this site so much.
> 
> When i learned to climb i was told nothing less than 4 to 5" on a lateral. I was just curious what the approximate minimum for safety is.
> 
> ...



what 
species
of
tree???????


----------



## Bearcreek (Sep 22, 2009)

If you are going to be repeatedly climbing the same tree, I would definately start using a friction saver.


----------

